# Sunday's Show and Tell ...12/13/20



## jd56 (Dec 13, 2020)

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## buck hughes (Dec 13, 2020)

picked a  nice Crescent #10 bike-wood handle bars-28" rideable tires-someone put a man's seat on they also did a little bit of touch paint up which needs to be removed-neat pedals.


----------



## Sven (Dec 13, 2020)

Scored a Schwinn Approved speedometer.  I'll zero it out and regressed it one day .



As so I have change for the "Exact Change " stores in my area. I got an old coin dispenser for my belt.


----------



## stoney (Dec 13, 2020)

Got this Murray Wildcat this week in near NOS condition, OG paint. When I saw it in my favorite color I had to have it.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 13, 2020)

Two cool additions to add to Bobs Junkyard 
39 DX 
Lasalle badged schwinn


----------



## HARPO (Dec 13, 2020)

A pair of Raleigh Twenty's, '73 and '75.


----------



## MarkKBike (Dec 13, 2020)

I visited a few thrift stores this week, and was lucky enough to find some nice vintage items tp clean up for resale purposes.

Stereo Equipment:
1. Celestion Ditton 250 Speakers made in England from the early 80's
2. Vintage Walnut Cabinet Realistic Solo 4's from the 70's
3. Mirage LF-150 Sub-Woofer Made in Canada
4  A Set of Minimus 7 speakers, (Not pictured and already sold and shipped out)

Photography Equipment:
1. Canon AE-1, with two lenses (A 100-200mm 1:56, and a 1-28mm 1:28
2. Canon Eos Rebel
3. A Cool looking vintage blue Safe-Lock Camera Tripod

I got lucky as these items were purchased without being able to test them out before hand. Everything ended up working. The only problem found was one of the tweeter in the Celestion Ditton's was broke. After removing the tweeter, I was able to pull out my solder iron, and repair a damaged lead wire within the tweeter.





The small mixing board in the background Is just a component I have placed into my stereo system. It runs on one input, but is there to allow me to easily perform simple comparison tests at equal vollume levels between various equipment that is tested. I keep it upright on cast iron book holder for easy access to the cables. This allows me to test components without having to rewire the rest of the system.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 13, 2020)

This one puts the number of wrenches to 123.. Does that make me a hoarder ?


----------



## JLF (Dec 13, 2020)

Barn find McCulloch 2 man saw and model 47 ‘muscle saw’.  Both real brutes from the 1950’s.  Also an antique 2 man saw and 4 various antique wheels.  Already started tear down of the model 47 saw.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 13, 2020)

i got a seat for my Arrow and a new Elgin.


----------



## MarkKBike (Dec 13, 2020)

JLF said:


> Barn find McCulloch 2 man saw and model 47 ‘muscle saw’.  Both real brutes from the 1950’s.  Also an antique 2 man saw and 4 various antique wheels.  Already started tear down of the model 47 saw.



I love those old saws, nice find! In one of my rooms I have a few older ones hung up on the wall as part of a rustic decor.






Your post reminded me to take them down, and clean them up a little. In the past I found a wipe down with some linseed oil really improves there appearance while  maintaining the rustic rusty look. I will do that before hanging them back up.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 13, 2020)

Big week I picked up a Corvette and a Mercedes


----------



## rickyd (Dec 13, 2020)

Got a used park apparatus now to learn how to use it


----------



## mike j (Dec 13, 2020)

ivrjhnsn said:


> This one puts the number of wrenches to 123.. Does that make me a hoarder ?
> View attachment 1318667
> 
> View attachment 1318668



Nah, that just makes you just as normal as the rest of us.


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 13, 2020)

I found a child's bike, the design reminds me of a bone shaker, no head badge, hard rubber "Clipper" tires, troxel seat, wald peddles, looks like it will clean up. Does anyone have a clue to the maker?

I had the Varsity for over 25 years but had a buddy go through and get it rolling again, this bike may have had a connection w/ the University of Florida, it's etched into a rim with what looks like a SS # on the frame too.


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 13, 2020)

Fleet bike from Google used on the Googleplex Campus in Mountain View CA., these bikes are everywhere for anyone to grab for getting around the Campus. Google has been using "GBikes" for over 10 years. There is one displayed in the Computer History Museum showing the bikes as an artifact of the Information Age of computer culture in Silicon Valley. Best feature: The tires are airless "Muffin" tires that ride very well.


----------



## hotrod (Dec 13, 2020)

This just showed up today!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 13, 2020)

Pick up a few things this week. A real nice western flyer women's bike. Then a cwc 4 gill that was found in a barn along a few other bikes and a stem for the shelby!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 13, 2020)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Pick up a few things this week. A real nice western flyer women's bike. Then a cwc 4 gill that was found in a barn along a few other bikes and a stem for the shelby!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That stem looks so cool........


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 13, 2020)

wow that patina is killer


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 13, 2020)

I picked up this Klein a couple weeks ago but was waiting for a snowy morning for pictures.  These other bits came my way too. The Artman’s Cycle Directory is 600 pages of fabulous TOC information!  This will be treasured in my collection for years to come.  Sweet pair of Ideal Jrs, anyone have a lady’s Harley Davidson in need?


----------



## BLWNMNY (Dec 13, 2020)

I picked up a few goodies from some Cabers over this past week..... The very hard to find CWC pork chop chain ring for my 40 W.F. Cycle truck, A Hula girl to add to my Sure Spin collection. And not pictured, another nice Colson fender set for my LWB Colson.


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 13, 2020)

Scored this Columbia from @Escondido Deluxe Hornet  for the season of giving thread, picked it up Friday and tore it down and regreased everything and replaced all the hooky Phillips screws with straight blade screws and rivit screws in the fenders, still a repop but will look super cool in our cafe if ever allowed to have indoor dining again! Thanks again


Now can pull down my post war DX and clean it up and sell it since have cool replacement.... Cabe is too cool!


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 13, 2020)

I'm waiting on these. Barry


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 13, 2020)

Cool oil advertising piece 
About 100  world war 2 personnel letters ... if anyone recognizes the names let me know . Im gonna do some research as well and maybe family wants them . 
Be safe and Healthy everyone 
Junkman Bob


----------



## ricobike (Dec 13, 2020)

barnyguey said:


> View attachment 1318932



Very cool.  Provides some insight on why New Departure threw in the towel a month later.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 13, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I picked up this Klein a couple weeks ago but was waiting for a snowy morning for pictures.  These other bits came my way too. The Artman’s Cycle Directory is 600 pages of fabulous TOC information!  This will be treasured in my collection for years to come.  Sweet pair of Ideal Jrs, anyone have a lady’s Harley Davidson in need?
> 
> View attachment 1318790
> 
> ...



That directory is superb!


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 13, 2020)

So this is not bike related but I've had this obsession in my head for the last few months about building a custom sport coupe out of a jaguar sedan from the mid sixties.   And quite serendipitously I got a tip from a friend about a Jaguar restoration shop that was closing up in Massachusetts and they had two cars that were possibly going to get scraped if no one steped up for them. For less than the cost of a rusty Elgin tank bike I'm on my way. This project will probably knock me out of the bike hobby for a bit but I'm super excited to have some raw materials to work with.  This thing is gonna be sweet!


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 13, 2020)

I got this nice Crocodile Tears Guard for one of my units!


----------



## falconer (Dec 13, 2020)

Picked this early 50s bike, great accessories! Excellent Rocket Ray, original owner still had it hanging in garage. He was pushing 80. Nice original paint


----------



## mike j (Dec 13, 2020)

I pulled this one out of the pile, kind of had it sold, my wife sees it & says, "Oh, that ones nice, I think I want that to be my new rider". The new basket fits nice.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Dec 13, 2020)

ivrjhnsn said:


> This one puts the number of wrenches to 123.. Does that make me a hoarder ?
> View attachment 1318667
> 
> View attachment 1318668



Yes.


----------



## stoney (Dec 13, 2020)

bikewhorder said:


> So this is not bike related but I've had this obsession in my head for the last few months about building a custom sport coupe out of a jaguar sedan from the mid sixties.   And quite serendipitously I got a tip from a friend about a Jaguar restoration shop that was closing up in Massachusetts and they had two cars that were possibly going to get scraped if no one steped up for them. For less than the cost of a rusty Elgin tank bike I'm on my way. This project will probably knock me out of the bike hobby for a bit but I'm super excited to have some raw materials to work with.  This thing is gonna be sweet!
> 
> View attachment 1319083
> 
> ...


----------



## Nashman (Dec 13, 2020)

Got another NOS EA horn on the '49 Merc from a friendly Caber this week. I have a fixation of dual fully endowed front ends, I dunno, does that make me obsessive? Or am I just like most males and like a good set?


----------



## Kramai88 (Dec 13, 2020)

A replacement stem for my girls Sliver King project arrived this week thanks to a CABE member. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Dec 13, 2020)

bikewhorder said:


> So this is not bike related but I've had this obsession in my head for the last few months about building a custom sport coupe out of a jaguar sedan from the mid sixties.   And quite serendipitously I got a tip from a friend about a Jaguar restoration shop that was closing up in Massachusetts and they had two cars that were possibly going to get scraped if no one steped up for them. For less than the cost of a rusty Elgin tank bike I'm on my way. This project will probably knock me out of the bike hobby for a bit but I'm super excited to have some raw materials to work with.  This thing is gonna be sweet!
> 
> View attachment 1319083
> 
> ...




Very Cool !!! I'm sure you will make something cool ! Can't wait to see what you do.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 13, 2020)

Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Home 1-208-687-5319

Or text 1-509-230-0613


----------



## ratrodz (Dec 13, 2020)

More original paperwork for my silverking literature collection!!!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 13, 2020)

I need to unload a trailer and a few boxes that have piled up but for now I'll share a couple small bits I was excited to get in hand. 

The Pinnell Harley badge is the earliest I have seen, from right here in my hometown of Richmond this killer little brass badge has sat at the bottom of the James River for unknown decades before being discovered and gifted to me. 

It is resting on top of a mystery 40 tooth chainwheel that I can't wait to ID and associate with a particular dream bike.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 13, 2020)

CL find after much goin back and fith,..  the young man was kind enough to deliver this 56 Deluxe Hornet today , cool project, looks like a good candidate for some boiled linseed oil.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 13, 2020)

A few spokes


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 13, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> I got this nice Crocodile Tears Guard for one of my units!
> 
> View attachment 1319075



 Sweet, I think I know what bike you plan to put it on. I scored this one last week for the same kind of bike. I bought a whole bike just for this guard because I didn't know when I'd ever find another one.


----------



## Just Jeff (Dec 13, 2020)

All I got this past week is an almost nos diamond skip tooth chain for my Hiawatha project. Just needs a good cleaning


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 13, 2020)

markivpedalpusher said:


> A few spokes
> 
> View attachment 1319236
> 
> View attachment 1319237



And just the right length...


----------



## blincoe (Dec 13, 2020)

Found another Volkswagen.


----------



## blincoe (Dec 13, 2020)

Finally got concrete, on to the next.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 13, 2020)

Just bought this Delta “LECTRIC” candle , another one of those oddball items I never knew that Delta made


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 13, 2020)

I was hoping I would be reporting I bought this, but was outbid by quite a bit. 
Wyandotte toy gas pump. pre war, these are pretty rare. green is super rare. being complete is super rare as well.


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 13, 2020)

Congratulations on your concrete @blincoe, now you have a place to park that Transporter!


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 13, 2020)

The '65 Ross Polo Bike comes stock with a pair of weak pedals, I replaced them with a pair of small Schwinn block pedals from @63caddy and this bike is now a Wheelie Machine!!


----------



## stoney (Dec 14, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I was hoping I would be reporting I bought this, but was outbid by quite a bit.
> Wyandotte toy gas pump. pre war, these are pretty rare. green is super rare. being complete is super rare as well.
> 
> 
> ...



Very cool, I don't think I have ever seen one. Sorry you didn't get it.


----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 14, 2020)

Picked this up yesterday.




Kinda cool deluxe 1940.  
Still had the light in the carrier


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Dec 31, 2020)

blincoe said:


> Found another Volkswagen.
> 
> View attachment 1319329
> 
> ...



Hi happy holidays!Very nice VW pickup! My uncle had one in dark blue, was used in the shop to buy & carry parts! Shame never wants to sell to me!


----------

